# Jason Hart to the Kings for a future second rounder



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

According to the Charlotte Observer, PG Jason Hart will be dealt to the Sacramento Kings in exchange for a future second round pick. It makes up for the loss of Bobby Jackson for the Kings and makes it clear that the Bobcats are serious about making Raymond Felton their starting PG.

This info was on today's Insider. The Kings must be using a trade exception from the C-Webb deal.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Not bad.


----------



## Mr. Clutch (Jun 5, 2005)

good pickup, all we need now is a decent big man.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I still have no idea why Charlotte would do this. With Hart's salary and their minimal cap situation, it's hard to explain.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Nice pickup for the Kings. Hart is going to be a good backup for Bibby and you can't beat the cost.

Ed O.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Maybe the Bobcats feel they will re-sign Knight.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> The Kings will have at least a couple of announcements whenever the NBA gets around to finalizing its collective bargaining agreement and removing the gag order from front-office personnel.
> 
> Sacramento added a backup point guard Tuesday by acquiring Jason Hart from the Charlotte Bobcats for a future second-round draft choice.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sport...-14147186c.html


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

:clap: , good job Petrie, i like this , a big PG and hes a good defender ..


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

Looks like Petrie really is focusing more on defense this season :clap: Good job! Now all we need is a low post PF and we'll be set. I'm still praying that we can get Pachulia.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Petrie stole this guy...


----------

